# Macintosh boot problem



## Wawavoun (1 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous !

Finalement le Macintosh Plus sauvé de la déchetterie est en vie.
Il démarre et affiche une disquette barrée ou avec un point d'interrogation si je mets quelque chose (une disquette vierge par ex.) dans le lecteur.
Jusque là ça va !

Avec le SE/30 de mon Tonton j'ai préparé une disquette de boot 6.0.8 800 k (à partir de "System tools.image"). Le SE/30 démarre correctement et sans erreur avec cette disquette.

Si je la mets dans le Plus il sourit et commence à démarrer. Je vois apparaître le message de bienvenue.

Mais à un moment j'ai en général une erreur 'illegal instruction' ou plus rarement 'illegal address'. La je dois redémarrer, pas possible d'aller plus loin.

J'ai deux possibilités à investiguer : le lecteur de disquette ou la carte mère (processeur).

Comme le boot semble bien démarrer je penche pour la deuxième option. Et après ? A votre avis ? J'ai un oscillo etc... mais ou chercher ?

Il y autre chose d'étrange. J'ai tenté de le démarrer sur le scsi avec un disque externe. Il n'aime pas du tout... L'affichage devient illisible et le haut parleur se met à grésiller... Ce disque externe fonctionne parfaitement sur le SE/30.
J'ai vaguement lu qu'un driver LIDO (kesako ?) pouvait provoquer ça...

Merci pour vos conseils.
Philippe


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Avril 2022)

Les deux problèmes ne sont pas forcément liés, le SCSI du Mac Plus est réputé pour être assez buggé, c'était la première implantation d'Apple qui n'était pas encore complètement au point. 
C'est un disque SCSI externe Apple ?

La séquence de boot lance différent "manager" à partir de la rom, à commencer par le Start manager qui contrôle le microprocesseur, la RAM, etc... si tout va bien tu entend le son de démarrage (sinon c'est le sad mac) puis la disquette avec le point d'interrogation.
Ensuite, il lance le premier Système qu'il va trouver (il commence par le lecteur de disquette interne, puis externe s'il y en a un, puis le bus SCSI).
Si le Système se charge et qu'il fini par planter en cours de chargement, je pencherais plutôt pour un problème de lecteur de disquette, vu que ta disquette est bonne. Peut-être une nettoyage de la tête, huilage de la vis d'entrainement de la tête et des guides, etc..). 
J'utilise un FloppyEmu pour tester mes vieux Mac, pour éliminer les problèmes de lecteur, que je répare ensuite. Un peu cher mais très pratique.


----------



## ninotna67 (5 Avril 2022)

Wawavoun a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Finalement le Macintosh Plus sauvé de la déchetterie est en vie.
> Il démarre et affiche une disquette barrée ou avec un point d'interrogation si je mets quelque chose (une disquette vierge par ex.) dans le lecteur.
> ...


Bonjour,

je n'ai jamais eu ton problème de boot, très curieux effectivement. Depuis ton SE peux tu essayer de ne conserver que le fichier finder et system. voir formater ta disquette pour être certain qu'elle est ok.
pour ton problème de grésillement avec ton disque externe pas d'inquietude ton analyse est la bonne. ton disque est incompatible. cela peut venir du driver, donc formatage avec autre chose que lido pour tester. le plus est très capricieux sur le boot.
sinon vérifie également que tu n'as pas un cavalier sur le disque dur qui fout le bordel ou encore que tu as bien une terminaison sur   ta chaine SCSI

++


----------



## stansteph54 (27 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche également à créer un disque de démarrage pour un Macintosh Plus (donc je suis à l'étape précédente mais si ok j'utilise ce topic)

J'ai à ma disposition :

des fichiers sur le site Macintosh Repository
Un mac classic fonctionnel
une UC de Mac LC475 nue (avec un disque dur dedans)
un macbook unibody 2007
un lecteur SCSI externe non Apple
des PC sous Win98, 2000, XP, Windows 10

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !
Steph


----------



## Franz59 (27 Avril 2022)

Bonjour
Le SE 30 tournait avec un processeur Motorola 68030, contrairement au SE, +, Classic qui tournait sous Motorola 68000.
La disquette formattée (ou contenant un DS minimum) sur le SE 30 peut ne pas convenir...
NB: j'ignorais qu'il exista un système 6.08. 
Je vais vérifier mais il me semble bien avoir encore un système de démarrage pour Classic, 6.06 et 6.07; j'espère que c'est sur une 800 Ko... sinon j'essayerai d'en créer une.
Je reviens vers vous au cas ou...


----------



## stansteph54 (28 Avril 2022)

oui merci beaucoup par avance


----------



## Franz59 (29 Avril 2022)

J'ai bien retrouvé une disquette du système 6 (6.06) compatible
Malheureusement en 1440 Ko  et quasi pleine
J'ai bien encore qq disquettes en 800 Ko mais impossible de les formatter au standard Mac OS
Je vais essayer sur mon "Tournesol - G4 Leopard" sinon il faudra utiliser votre SE 30 pour transférer les fichiers essentiels (Finder et System) de la disquette 1400 à la 800 Ko
Je suis ébahi de voir que la disquette système de 30 ans, monte parfaitement sur un IMac - Mojave !


----------



## Wawavoun (30 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

Actuellement le Mac Plus démarre sur un bluescsi (voir ici https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2119915246.htm) avec une image 7.0.1 fr de 90 mo et un 2ème disque de 90 mo.
Pour le Mac Plus il est impératif que les drivers scsi utilisés par les images soient de version <= à 7, sinon on ne peut utiliser qu'un seul disque sur la chaîne scsi.

Le images vides de disques HFS qui sont disponibles sur le net sont pour la plupart en version 8.
Il faut des images de disques et non pas des images de partition comme créé par BasiliskII et Minivmac... 
Mame et Softmac sont les seuls émulateurs qui peuvent générer des images correctes (je l'ai fait avec Softmac) puis avec BasiliskII j'ai installé le système.

En plus j'ai un souci (probablement d'alignement de la piste 0) entre le lecteur de mon SE/30 et le lecteur 800k du Mac Plus... Le lecteur de SE/30 est ok puisqu'il lit correctement les disquettes créées sur un pc par contre le lecteur 800k fonctionne mais ne lit que sa propre production... J'ai donc renoncé à tenter de créer une disquette de démarrage et je ne propose pas...

Si vous voulez des fichiers etc... contactez moi en mp.

Cordialement.
Philippe


----------



## ninotna67 (8 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Possible d'avoir la procédure pour pouvoir mettre 2 images disques sur le même bluescsi sur un Mac plus.
Malgré les infos ci dessus je n’y arrive pas.
J’ai du louper une étape…


----------



## ninotna67 (8 Mai 2022)

je vais arrêter pour aujourd'hui ...  une image disque avec système 7 serait magique .


----------

